# 61A Mason



## frozenmonkeyface

Hey guys, before I take pictures and put them up, I wanted to ask about this Mason I found

 It is a 12oz or 1/2 cup jar and on the bottom its embossed with

 "GENUINE BALL SCULPTURED GLASS" in a circle on the bottom with 61A Mason Jar embossed in the middle of the circle. 

 I was just wondering about it b/c I have not seen this embossing before. 

 It has fruit embossed on one side

 Ball Mason on the other

 Measurements in ML on one side with MADE IN USA embossed under it 

 Cups/oz on the other side to measure.

 Thanks


----------



## beendiggin

A modern jar , maybe from the 1970s.  Any Ball with fruit is more modern.  Please post a pic or two or three if you want to id it and get a value.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Please double check your measurements as a 12oz jar is 1-1/2 cups and a 1/2 cup jar is 4 oz.  Modern 8 oz (half-pint) and 16 oz (pint) jars commonly come with the embossing you describe.  I've only seen the 12oz and 4 oz jars in the "Quilted Crystal" pattern, so a photo would help a lot.


----------

